# Free pedometer



## Murt10 (9 May 2006)

One of the lads posted this on Boards. I got a message from Kellogs today saying that mine was in the post.

Murt




for free pedometer and make sure you tick the last box for a free bar of all bran honey something.... its nice.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=346&page=2&order=desc


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 May 2006)

It's not quite free. You do have to buy a packet of Bran Flakes. 

Brendan


----------



## asdfg (10 May 2006)

There was info on how to complete 
Must have been removed


----------



## ragazza (10 May 2006)

I got one of these Kelloggs pedometers in Jan.

They are quite flimsy - the back clip broke off mine after a week, which meant I couldnt clip it onto my waistband any more.
I ended up buying a more sturdy one.

You're supposed to aim for 10,000 steps a day, so I find that really encourages me to walk more, to reach and beat the target.


----------



## bond-007 (14 May 2006)

Brendan said:
			
		

> It's not quite free. You do have to buy a packet of Bran Flakes.
> 
> Brendan


You need the best before date from 2 boxes. Not excatly hard to obtain. No Purchase nessasary


----------



## Cahir (17 May 2006)

The kellogs pedometer isn't very good.  I got mine yesterday and it's counting 2 or 3 steps for every one I take.  I used to have one from Dunnes that cost €8 and that was extremely accurate (but I stood on it and broke it!).


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2006)

Cahir said:
			
		

> The kellogs pedometer isn't very good.  I got mine yesterday and it's counting 2 or 3 steps for every one I take.


----------



## runner (17 May 2006)

If you walk quicker you might catch up to it


----------



## Cahir (18 May 2006)

Since this morning it says I've done 5131 steps but my old pedometer used to say about 3500-4000 steps by this stage.  I'm going to keep it on all day (except at the gym) and see how it compares to the old one - I used to average about 12000 steps if I remember correctly.


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2006)

Cahir said:
			
		

> I'm going to keep it on all day (except at the gym) and see how it compares to the old one


It will probably record various bumps and movements throughout the day as steps even if they are not. 


> I used to average about 12000 steps if I remember correctly.


Bit difficult to make a useful comparison if you don't actually have accurate figures for the other one?


----------



## Cahir (18 May 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Bit difficult to make a useful comparison if you don't actually have accurate figures for the other one?



Have the accurate figures now (recorded on an excel spreadsheet) but just didn't early this morning.  I averaged 13420 steps per day, when I didn't include a week I was sick with tonsillitis and another day I took over 50000 steps, because those were exceptions.  

This new pedometer is way too sensitive.


----------



## Foxtrot (22 May 2006)

I've tried various pedometers over the years and they never seem to work. It's an investment with a lot of "feel good factor" but, like the treadmill at the gym that says 20 minutes of jogging has burned 500 calories, probably not something to bet the house on!


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2006)

Cahir said:
			
		

> another day I took over 50000 steps


 The guideline recommendation of 10,000 steps per day is about 5 miles of an average stride so 50,000 would be about 25 miles or probably about 5 hours of walking!

As an experiment I tried out one of those _Kelloggs _pedometers and it seemed pretty accurate once it is attached as explained on the instructions (i.e. parallel with the ground and not angled in any way). I counted exactly 200 steps and it recorded 208 - the excess most likely attributable to messing about while resetting and checking it. My c. 1 mile walk to/from work recorded as c. 2000 steps each which sounds about right.


----------



## Cahir (30 May 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> The guideline recommendation of 10,000 steps per day is about 5 miles of an average stride so 50,000 would be about 25 miles or probably about 5 hours of walking!



25 miles was about right for that day although the day went from 7am til about 3am the next day so maybe that should have counted for two days of walking.

The kelloggs pedometer seems to be out by about 2 or 3 hundred steps per day compared to the other pedometer and I don't think I'm walking much more than I used to.


----------



## ClubMan (30 May 2006)

Maybe yours is faulty or not attached correctly. I tested one again today and for the third time it recorded just over 2000 steps for the route to work. I don't have another device to cross check it against but I did do a 200 step test and it measured them more or less accurately (as mentioned above). Similarly the 2000 step route to work correlates to the actual distance as measured on the likes of the Gmaps Pedometer and the  websites.


----------



## Cahir (30 May 2006)

I got someone else to measure their steps on my pedometer and for 33 steps it recorded 38 (small distance in the office).  I'm not too worried about it now because I know I do at least the minimum recommended


----------

